# For Sale Mike Holt Comprehensive/Master Electrical Course(DVDs)



## searlest (Dec 15, 2007)

For Sale Mike Holt Comprehensive/Master Electrical Course(DVDs)

This Course is only six months old and mint condition :thumbsup: 

It was review only once as it allowed me to pass my exam first try:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
This is the by far the best exam prep course out there!!

You can check it out here http://www.mikeholt.com/productitem...t=&product_type=Library&category_from=Library

Original cost was $1025.00 I will sell for $825.00 To your door

For local pick up I am located in North east Indiana.

Please contact me here [EMAIL="


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

One post on this is enough.
I left the one in the General forum open.


----------

